# Diesel fuel reserves low



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

https://www.thetruckersreport.com/u...ail&utm_term=0_de09ecb18a-a194245b41-39355549
Don't know if this of any concern to anyone but it is to me, going to grab another 200 gallons to keep on reserve here.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Watch for costs of everything increase faster than they already have as trucking costs rise.
Joe Biden is directly responsible for this.


----------



## Ahudson (May 25, 2021)

Propane had already made a 56% increase in price over last year price and has gone up 296% in Canada already


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Ahudson said:


> Propane had already made a 56% increase in price over last year price and has gone up 296% in Canada already


damn! 296%... and winter hasnt even hit yet... wait till everyone starts turning up the heat....


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

There's a whole lotta suck going on right now - that's for sure. However, I've now lived enough to know that 'this too shall pass' ... it'll just sting for a bit until it does.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Hemi45 said:


> There's a whole lotta suck going on right now - that's for sure. However, I've now lived enough to know that 'this too shall pass' ... it'll just sting for a bit until it does.


You are right and I am wondering how long I can put things off till they settle back down. I doubt they will settle down much since COLA for SS and VA benefits people has increased 5.9% the most in 40 years.


----------

